# Zuza das richtige Gerät?



## Bullit-proof (31. August 2010)

Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach nem Bike für meine Freundin.

Sind jetzt am Wochenende durch Zufall in einem Geschäft auf ein 2009er Morewood Zuza gestoßen.

Auf Anhieb hatt er Ihr gefallen.
Es geht jetzt bei diesem "gefallen" aber um eine andere Sichtweiße als bei den meißten anderen. 
Es geht um die Schrittfreiheit. 

Ihr ists halt sehr wichtig das wenn sie Absteigt, sie nicht mit Ihrem Schritt auf dem Oberrohr aufliegt.
Und das war bei Ihren 1,67m bei fast keinem Bike bis jetzt so viel freiheit.

Hab mich dann informieren lassen von dem Händler.
Hört sich alles super an, wendig, klein, "schnuckelig" , Sram-Parts - eine kompakte Enduro soll es sein.

Alles das hörte sich auf den ersten Blick super an.
Dann habe ich das Ding angehoben, und das Gewicht ist nicht ohne.

Ich kann es ja nur abschätzen und da ziehe ich mein SantaCruz Bullit zum Vergleich her.
Und ich denke der wog mehr als die 16,5kg was mein Bullit wiegt.

Stimmt das?
Hab bis jetzt keine komplett aufgebauten Bikes im Netzt gefunden wo mit angegeben ist wie schwer das Ding komplett ist.
Aber was ich gefunden habe ist die Angabe "Sloopstyle". Sagt glaube ich schon alles. 
Das ding muß bei den ganzen drops sehr viel aushalten, deswegen ist der Rahmen warscheinlich sehr stabil und schwer.
Die Rahmenangabe ist ja 4,5kg mit Dämpfer.


Das Bike soll für leichte freeride Touren und Singletrail-surfen sein, mit gelegentlichen Uphill-Abkürzungen durch Seilbahnen.
Aber auch im normalen Gelände durch eine Anfänger-Bikern bewegt werden können.

Ich hab da eigentlich nur über das Gewicht bedenken.
Werden für nächstes Wochenende warscheinlich ne Probefahrt ausmachen,
trozdem wäre ich schon mal über eure Meinung und Antworten Dankbar.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. August 2010)

Moin Moin,

wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, machst Du Dir nur über das Gewicht Gedanken. Du meinst das Komplettrad in dem häßlichen blau --> da war doch ne weiße Domain verbaut? Die gegen z.B. ne Lyrik Solo Air getauscht und schon sind es 500g weniger.

Meins hatte ich noch nie auf der Waage; ich schätze es aber auch mal so zwischen 16,5kg und 17kg ein. Dafür aber auch Bikepark ready mit Maxxis 2ply Reifen. Allein duch den Umstieg auf 1ply Faltreifen könnte man schon 1kg Sparen.

Gewicht ist nicht alles; meiner Meinung nach muss die Geo passen und man (Frau) muss sich drauf wohl fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullit-proof (31. August 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, machst Du Dir nur über das Gewicht Gedanken. Du meinst das Komplettrad in dem häßlichen blau --> da war doch ne weiße Domain verbaut? Die gegen z.B. ne Lyrik Solo Air getauscht und schon sind es 500g weniger.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Infos. 

Ja, ich glaub die war drauf, die weiße Domain.
Und ja es war der Türkisene Rahmen, mit allen Anbauteilen in weiß.







Auf Reifen habe ich jetzt nicht besonders drauf geachtet.
Aber es war auch noch ein Stahldämpfer verbaut.

Im groben und ganzen ist also auf jeden Fall noch tuning Potential beim Gewicht vorhanden.
Das ist gut zu wissen.

Theorie:
----------------- 
- RockShox Stahlfederdämpfer gegen ein DHX Air
- Gabel gegen eine Air-Gabel (z.B 66 SL1 ATA)
- eventuell Reifen, bei ihr habe ich da keine Angst wenn die Nobby Nics drauf sind....


Darf man eventuell Fragen wie viel Du dafür gezahlt hast?
Das was ich nehmen würde für meine Freundin, ist von 2999 auf 2499 runtergesetzt,
weil es ja ein Auslaufmodell ist. Ist das überhaupt n gutes Angebot?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. August 2010)

Den Rahmen habe ich für 1600 Euro beim Local Dealer bekommen. Die Teile hatte ich eins zu ein von meinem Mbuzi genommen.
Also Ende 2009 gabe es das Komplettrad bei Jehle und mountainbikes.net für 1999 Euro --> so als Richtwert.


----------



## schatten (31. August 2010)

Bullit-proof schrieb:


> Das Bike soll für leichte freeride Touren und Singletrail-surfen sein, mit gelegentlichen Uphill-Abkürzungen durch Seilbahnen.
> Aber auch im normalen Gelände durch eine Anfänger-Bikern bewegt werden können.



Für diesen Einsatzzweck halte ich das Zuza für völlig überdimensioniert. In der Tat ist es sehr schwer. Beim Jehle habe ich es mit dem Shova LT (180mm v/h) vergleichen können und es war noch schwerer als das Shova (beides Serienbikes mit Domain-Gabel). Man kann es sicher leichter aufbauen, aber ein anderer Rahmen wäre sinnvoller.
Bei Morewood wäre das Mbuzi deutlich passender und leichter. Vielleicht bekommt Jehle ja noch mal eine Ladung 2008er Rahmen in S zum günstigen Preis (Verfügbarkeit ist z.Z. mit "Lieferzeit" angegeben).

Und tu deiner Freundin bitte keine Nobby Nics an...


----------



## Bullit-proof (31. August 2010)

schatten schrieb:


> Für diesen Einsatzzweck halte ich das Zuza für völlig überdimensioniert. In der Tat ist es sehr schwer. Beim Jehle habe ich es mit dem Shova LT (180mm v/h) vergleichen können und es war noch schwerer als das Shova (beides Serienbikes mit Domain-Gabel). Man kann es sicher leichter aufbauen, aber ein anderer Rahmen wäre sinnvoller.
> Bei Morewood wäre das Mbuzi deutlich passender und leichter. Vielleicht bekommt Jehle ja noch mal eine Ladung 2008er Rahmen in S zum günstigen Preis (Verfügbarkeit ist z.Z. mit "Lieferzeit" angegeben).
> 
> Und tu deiner Freundin bitte keine Nobby Nics an...


 

Das war mir fast schon klar das es zu überdimensioniert ist. 

Meinst Du dieses Angebot hier?
--->http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-mbuzi-frame-with-shox-2008-mit-fox-dhx-40-daempfer.html

Aber ich weiß nicht ob der Mbuzi auch so schön tief ist im Bereich des Oberrohrs, also wegen der Schritfreiheit.
Das ist fast wichtiger, das Auswahlkriterium, alls alles andere.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. August 2010)

Bullit-proof schrieb:


> Das war mir fast schon klar das es zu überdimensioniert ist.
> 
> Meinst Du dieses Angebot hier?
> --->http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-mbuzi-frame-with-shox-2008-mit-fox-dhx-40-daempfer.html
> ...



In Größe S ist das Sitzrohr beim Mbuzi sogar noch kürzer (laut Geo). Aber der M-Rahmen ist ja schon sehr kompakt --> wie groß ist denn Deine Braut?
                      S/M(L)
Sitzrohr Zuza 405/405
Sitzrohr Mbuzi 400/440

Das Tretlager ist bei beiden gleich hoch.


----------



## schatten (31. August 2010)

Bullit-proof schrieb:


> Meinst Du dieses Angebot hier?
> --->http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-mbuzi-frame-with-shox-2008-mit-fox-dhx-40-daempfer.html


Genau. Und das 2009er gibts auch noch in S, aber nicht so günstig.


> Aber ich weiß nicht ob der Mbuzi auch so schön tief ist im Bereich des Oberrohrs, also wegen der Schritfreiheit.
> Das ist fast wichtiger, das Auswahlkriterium, alls alles andere.


Das Mbuzi in S ist richtig niedrig, da habe ich sogar mit meiner SL von 73cm noch Schrittfreiheit (Schrittfreiheit ist allerdings für mich kein Auswahlkriterium).


----------



## Bullit-proof (1. September 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> In Größe S ist das Sitzrohr beim Mbuzi sogar noch kürzer (laut Geo). Aber der M-Rahmen ist ja schon sehr kompakt --> wie groß ist denn Deine Braut?
> S/M(L)
> Sitzrohr Zuza 405/405
> Sitzrohr Mbuzi 400/440
> ...




Wie ich schon oben schrieb, sie ist 1,67m hoch.

Hm, das Mbuzi könnte dann in s vieleicht zu gedrungen/klein sein. 
Und als M(L) dann zu wenig Schrithöhenfreiheit.

Ich glaub ih werd mehr dazu wissen, anchdem wir/Sie erst den Zuza probegefahren sind.....


----------



## beelzebob (3. September 2010)

Servus,

das Teil bringt laut Hersteller 17Kg auf die Waage habs aber nie nachgemessen.

Ich bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Bike wobei ich sicherlich im Moment nicht ansatzweise das nutze was es eigentlich kann.....

Die Domain ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein bringer und sicher das erste was ich ersetzen werde.
Ich habe sie mit "Spacer" auf 180mm Federweg erweitert, was easy war und auch funktioniert.

Die Griffe sind Schrott, wie lange sollen denn weiße Griffe toll aussehen 
Das sind aber Kleinigkeiten




  Bei Jehle hat das  ZuZa 2009 Ldt. vor ein paar Monaten noch 1700  Eur gekosten...


----------



## Fictorr (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neugierig, wie ist die Geschichte ausgegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotcha (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch ne zeitlang das Zuza als Enduro Rad gefahren für mich mit über 100kg muss ein Rad gerade in den Abfahrten stabil genug sein und Reserven bieten. Von daher war ich immer super zufrieden mit der Performance. Leider war der Rahmen nur einen kleinen Ticken zu kurz sodass ich mir nun ein Zama in Large aufgebaut habe welches nun meinen Vorstellungen zu 100% entspricht. 

Den gebrauchten schwarzen Zuza Rahmen (ggf. auch als Rahmen/Gabel Kit) in L habe ich übrigens zu verkaufen werde am We mal Bilder machen und es reinstellen.  Also bei Interesse gerne auch schon vorher melden. 

Besten Gruß

Thorben


----------



## gotcha (11. August 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ik-rc2-dh-fr-bikepark-enduro-rahmen-gabel-set

Zuza Rahmen Gabel Set zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse einfach melden. 

Danke 

Thorben


----------



## -hr- (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 
ich hab mal eine Frage zur Dämpferlänge beim Zuza.
Verbaut ist momentan ein 215/216mm MZ Roco. 
Ich habe vor das Teil als Enduro zu nuzten und will da einen 200mm FOX Float einpflanzen.
Ist das vom Einfedern (HUB) her machbar (Rad soll ja nicht am Sattelrohr bein Einfedern schleifen) oder sollte ich einen in Originallänge einbauen?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


Gruß -hr-


----------



## HQsystem (1. November 2013)

Hi,

ich bin gerade am überlegen was sich basteln lässt am Zuza und mangels Erfahrung folgende Frage:
Wie gut nutzt der serienmäßige Vivid 5.1 den Federweg? Gibt es bessere Dämpfer?

Grüße
Q


----------

